

Won't Fix: WPA2/Enterprise Support for Chromecast - Glyptodon
https://code.google.com/p/google-cast-sdk/issues/detail?id=326#makechanges

======
Glyptodon
Lots of colleges and universities use WPA2/Enterprise. I can imagine incoming
freshmen being rather disappointed when their chromecasts don't work.

But on a deeper level, it seems kind of absurd to make it a "Won't Fix."

